#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  How do you give yourself Western Union?

## meat

I have a Western Union account online from which I send money to my wife.

Is there a way you can send money to yourself this way?

----------


## drawp

Sure why not, I see people do it all the time at the airport here to avoid some of those import laws with physical cash.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sure why not, I see people do it all the time at the airport here to avoid some of *those import laws with physical cash.*


And what are they, then?

----------


## IceSpike

> Is there a way you can send money to yourself this way?


If you live in Pattaya just use the ATM.
Cashless Society? Butt, there is always a butt. 
You can carry equivalent 20,000 USD now (10,000 before) into the Kingdom, without claiming to Customs.

----------


## superman

> Butt, there is always a butt.


Better known as your arse. Or the barrel at the bottom of your drainpipe.

----------


## khmen

Yep, I did it before when I lost my atm card in Cambodia. IIRC, I went on the website and went to the send money option, put my bank details in and the amount I wanted to send like a normal transfer. I then put myself in as the recipient, got the code in an email and went to collect the cash.

Only difference being is you're not sending it to someone else and giving them the code to collect it, you're just sending yourself the code. Simples.

----------


## IceSpike

[QUOTE="superman"]Better known as your arse. Or the barrel at the bottom of your drainpipe.[/QUOTE
Actually I was thinking more along the options idea.
Western Union will charge a substantial fee, BUTT (or draipipe) if you have no other options it is fast and works.

----------


## alwarner

I think you have to have a rib removed.

----------


## IceSpike

hohohohhahahaheheheh good one! Rather send than give to myself.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> How do you give yourself Western Union?


It's called auto-fellatio, I think...

----------


## Carrabow

You must be at your home with the telephone number that is associated with your ATM or credit card when setting up the account online or by phone. They will call you to verify to ensure you are not some scumbag from NIGERIA.

If you cant provide a number they will mail you a number that you will call with a pass code (this way sucks so have a real number)

Once the account is created you can call or send money to yourself anywhere in the world.

----------


## meat

cOoL.  I just gave myself WU.

----------

